
YC Demo Day Session 2: Midnox, 42Floors, Sonalight, Your Mechanic - guiseppecalzone
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/27/yc-demo-day-session-2-midnox-42floors-sonalight-your-mechanic/
======
jerrya
YourMechanic should provide some idea off the bat as to where they are
providing service at this time, and perhaps a timeline as to when they expect
to expand.

A simple, YourMechanic is currently providing service to the San Francisco Bay
Area, or something.

After going through several steps in their chain:

Select Service -> Service Details -> Provide Name, Address, Email, Phone

The Mechanic Bids step failed with

errno: erange "Sorry, we currently do not serve this location right now."

~~~
artag
Hey Jerry - (Art from YM).. sorry about this. You are right. The reality is
that our site is not supposed to be public yet, but I guess it was too easy to
find out the internal pages! When we launch this, we will make sure it is
super clear the areas we are serving.

------
endlessvoid94
I think YourMechanic is an excellent idea.

~~~
charliepark
In general, I think any "get service provider X to come to you" is great. But,
from the article: "Your Mechanic has had 90,000 transactions and recorded
$20,000 in billings per month, saving each user an average of $200 per
transaction." Saving an _average_ of $200? I have a really hard time believing
that. Not saying it's impossible (I haven't seen their presentation, product,
anything), but either their numbers are wonky or their users had been getting
gouged at their mechanics' shops.

~~~
artag
Hey Charlie - Art from YourMechanic. It was supposed to be $90,000 in
transaction, billing $20k per month now. I will request TC to fix this error.
I wouldn't mind getting 90k transactions though :).

~~~
charliepark
Hey, Art. Thanks for the comment. Even $90K in transactions is great, and
$20K/mo is excellent.

Not the first time TC's borked numbers. :)

Good luck with everything. It sounds like a good product, and I hope things go
great for you and your team.

------
lacker
I can't wait until YourMechanic is available in the Berkeley area! That's
definitely a service I will use.

